# New England Clam Chowder



## abelman (Jun 19, 2008)

In another post, the question of Leeks came up and reminded me of this recipe for a great homemade New England Clam Chowder. Hadn't thought about it much since I tend todo this in the fall and winter months.

*Petes' Chowder*

2 cans Snowâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s condensed clam chowder
2 cans Snowâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s minced clams
3 strips of bacon
6 garlic cloves chopped fine
1 yellow onion
10-12 scallions/green onions
2 large leeks or 4 small
1 russet potato
1 half stick of unsalted butter
1 table spoon of ground Paprika
1 table spoon of ground Thyme
2 table spoon of Lizano Salsa
1 tea ground black pepper

Serves 4-6

 First, add the butter to a pan and cook the bacon. Once done, blot dry with paper towels and chop medium. Leave the grease and butter in the skillet. Finely chop the garlic, Â¾ of the yellow onion, the leeks up to the greenish/white part, the scallions to the green part, and the potato in medium chunks.  The leeks are the key I think.

Put all of this in the skillet with the butter. Then, add the spices, paprika, thyme, pepper and lizano salsa. Mix well and let simmer on low for an hour or so until the potatoes are tender. If you donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t have the Lizano salsa, put 1 table spoon of Worcestershire sauce and 1 teaspoon of cider vinegar in place of.

During the back half of the vegetables, put the clam chowder in a large pot. Add 2 cups of milk. Add 1 can of minced clams with the juice. With the other can, add just the juice and put the clams in with the veggies. Mix the chowder well and bring to a boil. Once it boils, reduce heat and simmer on low. 

Once the veggies and potatoes are finished, combine with the chowder. Let simmer for 1-2 hours and then serve with crushed premium saltines and any spices such as Tabasco or Thai dragon powder. On its own, it is still very good.

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## vlap (Jun 19, 2008)

sounds good... I may have to give it a try!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks great! Thank you for the recipe, maybe I will try it with some smoked leeks too.


----------



## abelman (Jun 19, 2008)

Jeanie, that would work great I think. I've never smoked leeks but they really need to be in the chowder. Let me know if you give it a try sometime. I fully realize this isn't the optimal time of year for a hot chowder. I love this on a cold, snowey Sunday while watching football!


----------

